# Hello members of USMB!



## ChrisL

Hello  

Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.  

To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."  

It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.  

I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## AquaAthena

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!



Hello ChrisL and thanks for a good solid introduction.  I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome and enjoy the forums!!


----------



## sameech

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!



Hello, ChrisL.  The Second amendment is in the least danger right now; you supporting guns but not killing people seems odd; and the flirting thing might depend on whether that is short for Christina or Christopher .  

Welcome, nonetheless.


----------



## ChrisL

AquaAthena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ChrisL and thanks for a good solid introduction.  I enjoyed it very much.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Welcome and enjoy the forums!!



Thank you both for the nice welcome!  That is a hella sexy avatar AquaAthena!    

 I look forward to posting more once I get used to the forum.  Maybe I'll even get an avatar eventually.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

sameech said:


> Hello, ChrisL.  The Second amendment is in the least danger right now; you supporting guns but not killing people seems odd; and the flirting thing might depend on whether that is short for Christina or Christopher .
> 
> Welcome, nonetheless.



It's Christine actually.   

Not sure what you mean by supporting "guns."  I support ALL of our rights because they are precious to our freedoms.


----------



## sameech

ChrisL said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, ChrisL.  The Second amendment is in the least danger right now; you supporting guns but not killing people seems odd; and the flirting thing might depend on whether that is short for Christina or Christopher .
> 
> Welcome, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Christine actually.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by supporting "guns."  I support ALL of our rights because they are precious to our freedoms.
Click to expand...


I don't believe that rights actually exist, but another topic for another day.  

Now what kind of music do you mostly listen to--none of that "I like everything" nonsense.  Nobody likes the Euro techno crap.  Let's get to the nitty gritty....you are one of them there ska chicks I just know it


----------



## ChrisL

sameech said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, ChrisL.  The Second amendment is in the least danger right now; you supporting guns but not killing people seems odd; and the flirting thing might depend on whether that is short for Christina or Christopher .
> 
> Welcome, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Christine actually.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by supporting "guns."  I support ALL of our rights because they are precious to our freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe that rights actually exist, but another topic for another day.
> 
> Now what kind of music do you mostly listen to--none of that "I like everything" nonsense.  Nobody likes the Euro techno crap.  Let's get to the nitty gritty....you are one of them there ska chicks I just know it
Click to expand...


Lol!  Actually, I prefer classic rock music.  My dad was a HUGE Stones and Led Zeppelin fan, so those are two of my favorite bands.  I would say that grunge is probably my second favorite genre.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Gracie

Howdy


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.



Oh yes, maybe I should get some booster shots?


----------



## Gracie

And a hazmat suit! Just in case.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Howdy



Hello!  Nice to meet you Gracie!


----------



## Nutz

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.



It is so sweet how you always welcome new members!

Hi ChrisL, welcome!


----------



## ChrisL

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sweet how you always welcome new members!
> 
> Hi ChrisL, welcome!
Click to expand...


Thank you!  Nice to meet your acquaintance!


----------



## Wake

Welcome, ChrisL. If memory serves, we've met elsewhere. Please enjoy your time at USMB.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Welcome, ChrisL. If memory serves, we've met elsewhere. Please enjoy your time at USMB.



You would be correct Wake!  Sorry, I must have missed your post yesterday, but thanks for the nice welcome!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Welcome, Christine!


----------



## ChrisL

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Welcome, Christine!



Thanks!  So far, so good.  I'm starting to get the hang of how things work around here.


----------



## Gracie

I know you!!! I thought your name looked familiar but it didn't connect until Wake said he knew you.


----------



## Mertex

I think I've already run into some of your posts in other threads.....








I hope you stay and become part of our community......it can be fun and it can be crazy and it can be crazy fun.......


----------



## Gracie

She will stay. I know where she's from and will go get her if she leaves.


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> I think I've already run into some of your posts in other threads.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stay and become part of our community......it can be fun and it can be crazy and it can be crazy fun.......



Thanks, Mertex, for the nice welcome!    It is crazy fun!  Lol!


----------



## Againsheila

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!



Welcome.  Come on in and sit a spell.  We have a wonderful Coffee Shop, and we also have a Tavern if you need something a little stronger.


----------



## ChrisL

Againsheila said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Come on in and sit a spell.  We have a wonderful Coffee Shop, and we also have a Tavern if you need something a little stronger.
Click to expand...


Oh thanks so much.  That is good to know!


----------



## Jughead




----------



## ChrisL

Jughead said:


>



Thank you!    Love the avatar!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Murof eht ot emoclew Christine!


----------



## SmileyFaze

*Welcome!  *


----------



## ChrisL

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Murof eht ot emoclew Christine!



I see what you did there!   Thanks so much!


----------



## ChrisL

SmileyFaze said:


> *Welcome!  *



I see you're new here too, so welcome to you as well.


----------



## Statistikhengst

ChrisL said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, ChrisL.  The Second amendment is in the least danger right now; you supporting guns but not killing people seems odd; and the flirting thing might depend on whether that is short for Christina or Christopher .
> 
> Welcome, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Christine actually.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by supporting "guns."  I support ALL of our rights because they are precious to our freedoms.
Click to expand...



Well, in that case, flirting is ok. I don't flirt with dudes.




Oh, and welcome to USMB.


Make sure you've had all your shots.


----------



## ChrisL

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, in that case, flirting is ok. I don't flirt with dudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to USMB.
> 
> 
> Make sure you've had all your shots.



Lol!  Thanks!


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!



Howdy Chris-never fear the turtle is HERE


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Chris-never fear the turtle is HERE
Click to expand...


Hi there cutey turtle!  It is SO nice to see you here!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!


So you are anti abortion too?

You like to flirt?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
Click to expand...


I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't believe you went and dug up my intro thread from 2 years ago.  You are really desperate Bo Bo.


----------



## Valerie

skanky sok silly boob circle jerkoff alert







ChrisL said:


> We are all Dante.


----------



## ChrisL

Valerie said:


> skanky sok silly boob circle jerkoff alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all Dante.
Click to expand...


I don't think Bo Bo is a sock, but he is most certainly a boob.


----------



## Kristian

Welcome.


----------



## ChrisL

Kristian said:


> Welcome.



You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.


----------



## Kristian

Another treathen last 24 hours.


----------



## phoenyx

ChrisL said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
Click to expand...


Well, seeing as your introduction is undergoing a revival, just thought I'd say that I've liked your forum posts . I'm also pro choice, and favour the second amendment, though I also believe in things like background checks. As to religion, I'm a Pantheist- that's the belief that God is everything. Most people tend to believe that everything exists, so I can do fairly well amoung theists and atheists alike, so long as they're not too insistent that God has to be defined the way they like it to be defined .


----------



## ChrisL

phoenyx said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, seeing as your introduction is undergoing a revival, just thought I'd say that I've liked your forum posts . I'm also pro choice, and favour the second amendment, though I also believe in things like background checks. As to religion, I'm a Pantheist- that's the belief that God is everything. Most people tend to believe that everything exists, so I can do fairly well amoung theists and atheists alike, so long as they're not too insistent that God has to be defined the way they like it to be defined .
Click to expand...


I'm probably more on the atheist side, but I wonder and have doubts like anyone else.


----------



## phoenyx

ChrisL said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, seeing as your introduction is undergoing a revival, just thought I'd say that I've liked your forum posts . I'm also pro choice, and favour the second amendment, though I also believe in things like background checks. As to religion, I'm a Pantheist- that's the belief that God is everything. Most people tend to believe that everything exists, so I can do fairly well amoung theists and atheists alike, so long as they're not too insistent that God has to be defined the way they like it to be defined .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm probably more on the atheist side, but I wonder and have doubts like anyone else.
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen any episodes of Through the Wormhole? It explores the limits of scientific understanding, with Morgan Freeman narrating . There's one that I particularly like, "Is the Universe Alive?" You may want to take a look ...


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!


Welcome ChrisL. How convenient of you to forget to mention that you like to sacrifice bunny rabbits to the devil.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome ChrisL. How convenient of you to forget to mention that you like to sacrifice bunny rabbits to the devil.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding, I'd be more apt to sacrifice you to the devil than my bunny.  He's my little baby boodle bunny!


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
Click to expand...

I like boobs.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like boobs.
Click to expand...


You must really like Bo Bo then.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must really like Bo Bo then.
Click to expand...

Who's Bo Bo?


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must really like Bo Bo then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Bo Bo?
Click to expand...


Sealy Bo bo AKA Silly booby.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a little late.  I joined 2 years ago.  Lol.  Bo Bo is just a boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like boobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must really like Bo Bo then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Bo Bo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy Bo bo AKA Silly booby.
Click to expand...

Okie dokie


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome ChrisL. How convenient of you to forget to mention that you like to sacrifice bunny rabbits to the devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, I'd be more apt to sacrifice you to the devil than my bunny.  He's my little baby boodle bunny!
Click to expand...

See, folks? ChrisL even admits that she's a devil worshiper who has no compunction against human sacrifice Satanic rituals.

So... what if she runs out of humans to sacrifice to the devil...?? 

Think about it...What choices will she have left?

She will sacrifice bunny rabbits!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.
Click to expand...

Looks like Bobo put you back under the microscope.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!


Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .

On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.

On the left, anti death penalty.

You are a mixture.

I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.

Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.

Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.

UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.

McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.

Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?

Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??

Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.

Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.

I can see now why it goes both ways.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Bobo put you back under the microscope.
Click to expand...

When I think someone has flip flopped it's nice all our comments are on record and we can go search and find.

Her original post it says she's anti abortion. And she's not! Excuse me for noticing.

I think this is more about you wanting chris' attention. Do not poke the bear. I'm afraid of Chris. Do you know when you stop having sex with a bear? When the bear is finished. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Bobo put you back under the microscope.
Click to expand...

How did you find this? Who are YOU stalking me or Chris?


----------



## JoeMoma

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Bobo put you back under the microscope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I think someone has flip flopped it's nice all our comments are on record and we can go search and find.
> 
> Her original post it says she's anti abortion. And she's not! Excuse me for noticing.
> 
> I think this is more about you wanting chris' attention. Do not poke the bear. I'm afraid of Chris. Do you know when you stop having sex with a bear? When the bear is finished. Lol
Click to expand...

Damn those perverted bears!


----------



## Moonglow

It's just too ghey..


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!


Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.
Click to expand...


What does it matter what I said in 2014?  Why do YOU care?


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
Click to expand...

She's not anti abortion. That was a mistake.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not anti abortion. That was a mistake.
Click to expand...


For myself personally, I am anti abortion.  I don't see that gives me any right to tell another woman what she can or cannot do.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter what I said in 2014?  Why do YOU care?
Click to expand...

Because I usually agree with your comments and I can't believe you would consider  trump. But then you might be a 3rd party gal. That I could understand. 

Are you in a state that's definitely red or blue? If you are I encourage you to vote 3rd party


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
Click to expand...


Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter what I said in 2014?  Why do YOU care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I usually agree with your comments and I can't believe you would consider  trump. But then you might be a 3rd party gal. That I could understand.
> 
> Are you in a state that's definitely red or blue? If you are I encourage you to vote 3rd party
Click to expand...


I must have told you a million times now that I'm voting for Gary Johnson.  WTH?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So you are anti abortion too?
> 
> You like to flirt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pro choice.  I like to flirt but only with the nice guys, so get lost Bo Bo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like Bobo put you back under the microscope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I think someone has flip flopped it's nice all our comments are on record and we can go search and find.
> 
> Her original post it says she's anti abortion. And she's not! Excuse me for noticing.
> 
> I think this is more about you wanting chris' attention. Do not poke the bear. I'm afraid of Chris. Do you know when you stop having sex with a bear? When the bear is finished. Lol
Click to expand...


You should be scared.  I would tear you from limb to limb.  Lol.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
Click to expand...

I think calling Hillary and Bill anti 2A is a bad rap.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not anti abortion. That was a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For myself personally, I am anti abortion.  I don't see that gives me any right to tell another woman what she can or cannot do.
Click to expand...

Good, that means you are pro choice.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think calling Hillary and Bill anti 2A is a bad rap.
Click to expand...


The truth hurts I suppose.  Both the dems and reps are anti freedom.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter what I said in 2014?  Why do YOU care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I usually agree with your comments and I can't believe you would consider  trump. But then you might be a 3rd party gal. That I could understand.
> 
> Are you in a state that's definitely red or blue? If you are I encourage you to vote 3rd party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have told you a million times now that I'm voting for Gary Johnson.  WTH?
Click to expand...

What state? Is it a blue or red lock? I think you live in NE blue state. Do your thing


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give you credit too. You said in 2014 you were big on second amendment so you've been consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does it matter what I said in 2014?  Why do YOU care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I usually agree with your comments and I can't believe you would consider  trump. But then you might be a 3rd party gal. That I could understand.
> 
> Are you in a state that's definitely red or blue? If you are I encourage you to vote 3rd party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must have told you a million times now that I'm voting for Gary Johnson.  WTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state? Is it a blue or red lock? I think you live in NE blue state. Do your thing
Click to expand...


I'm in Massachusetts, blue state.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
Click to expand...

Not true!!! Too many liberal hunters. You'll see hillary go hunting with camouflage watch.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true!!! Too many liberal hunters. You'll see hillary go hunting with camouflage watch.
Click to expand...


Bull.  The next time some psycho shoots up a school, what will be the next demand on "gun control" which does NOTHING to stop loons from being loons?  What "reasonable gun control measures" will be next?  You all are so full of it I can smell your bullshit from here.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true!!! Too many liberal hunters. You'll see hillary go hunting with camouflage watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  The next time some psycho shoots up a school, what will be the next demand on "gun control" which does NOTHING to stop loons from being loons?  What "reasonable gun control measures" will be next?  You all are so full of it I can smell your bullshit from here.
Click to expand...

I'd rather someone shoot up a school with a gun that holds limited ammo. There's only one thing an assault rifle is used for and that's to perform mass murder.

Meanwhile your assalt weapon is sitting at home waiting to protect you from a government that ain't coming.

Notice we don't send soldiers home with their assault rifles?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nice to have found this busy forum.  A lot of them that I've checked out have seemed a little slow.
> 
> To tell you all a little about me, I am a big supporter of 2nd amendment rights (all of our rights actually, but the 2nd amendment is the right that seems to be in the most danger).  I am also anti death penalty and anti abortion.  Not a very religious person, though I believe that there is perhaps a "higher power."
> 
> It's not ALL about politics for me though!  I also like to have fun and flirt, and I LOVE music and enjoy a wide variety of music genres.
> 
> I guess that's enough for now.  Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are quite a cross section of views, ChrisL .
> 
> On the right, 2A plus anti abortion usually go hand in hand.
> 
> On the left, anti death penalty.
> 
> You are a mixture.
> 
> I think that Hillary and Billy -- and I know that Trump -- are all pro 2A.  No worries there.
> 
> Hillary and Billy are simply anti assault weapons as well.
> 
> Very few people ever get executed so the death penalty is almost moot.  It almost does not exist at all except for the most unlucky of people.
> 
> UBL was given the death penalty by The White House, the CIA, the Navy and the Army.
> 
> McVeigh was given the death penalty by a Federal criminal court.
> 
> Would you be happy if these two scum were still living out their lives in some prison eating prison food and watching prison tv while the hundreds and thousands of people they murdered are in their graves?
> 
> Isn't it unfair to the victims of murder that murders are NOT executed ??
> 
> Well it was fun examining you under the microscope.
> 
> Sometimes I agree with your opinions and sometimes I do not.
> 
> I can see now why it goes both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Hillary is NOT pro 2nd amendment!  The steps you on the left are taking towards gun control are called "incremental measures" towards a total ban.  Don't lie.  I'm much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true!!! Too many liberal hunters. You'll see hillary go hunting with camouflage watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  The next time some psycho shoots up a school, what will be the next demand on "gun control" which does NOTHING to stop loons from being loons?  What "reasonable gun control measures" will be next?  You all are so full of it I can smell your bullshit from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather someone shoot up a school with a gun that holds limited ammo. There's only one thing an assault rifle is used for and that's to perform mass murder.
> 
> Meanwhile your assalt weapon is sitting at home waiting to protect you from a government that ain't coming.
> 
> Notice we don't send soldiers home with their assault rifles?
Click to expand...


That doesn't answer the question.  We the people are entitled to our second amendment rights, regardless of whether or not YOU are a frightened little pansy.


----------

